# What are basics?



## Makalakumu (May 1, 2006)

What do you consider basic techniques?  Why?


----------



## Paul B (May 1, 2006)

I would say the little motions and movements that "make" up an art.

In Hapkido for example, we would start with all gross motor movements like strikes,kicks,and locks from a static position. We're all familiar with the "Ready..Hana..smack" type of drill..that's static practice..great for getting the basic technique into our heads and bodies.

A little simplistic,perhaps..but that's how I look at it..getting the body to move and react in a certain way in order to "put it all together" later.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 1, 2006)

Just as in Hapkido where a lock or a throw would be considered a basic technique, so too, should strikes or blocks.  The only caveat, IMO, is that strikes and blocks should really be strikes and blocks.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 1, 2006)

In my opinion, basics include stances, footwork, kicks, hand strikes, and blocks, in all their variations.  Once you begin to put them together into useful combinations, you are developing usage of these basics.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 1, 2006)

Sometimes it seems as if there is a disconnect here.  Particularly in striking arts.  "Basic" techniques like Ha Dan Mahkee (low block) aren't what they seem, yet they are practiced as basics.  How about learning how to block a strike that is thrown low?  Same with punches...why not just punch?


----------



## Paul B (May 2, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Just as in Hapkido where a lock or a throw would be considered a basic technique, so too, should strikes or blocks. The only caveat, IMO, is that strikes and blocks should really be strikes and blocks.


 
I appreciate the *sink or swim* approach and there is definitely a time and place for it..but sometimes I think it distracts from what they *should* be doing and what they *want* to do..if you know what I mean. 

I hold a warm,fuzzy place for drills..lots and lots of drills..but only after they learn how to move correctly.


----------



## mantis (May 2, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> What do you consider basic techniques?  Why?



something like your foot work. it's something you should not be thinking or worrying about when you fight, yet it has to be precise and a second nature kinda deal.


----------



## Fluffy (May 2, 2006)

The foundation of what we build our martial art temple on.  Basics can be kicks, blocks, punches or stances.  But I teach the tenants (Courtesy, Integrity, perseverance, Self Control, Indomitable Spirit) as part of the basics as well.


----------



## michaeledward (May 3, 2006)

Mr. Planas made it abundantly clear this past weekend that he considers a 'Basic'; *any single move*.

Actually, this is one of his standard riffs. He askes what two things do all Self-Defense systems do? Usually the answers he gets are 'Basics' and 'Techniques' ... then he asks what are techniques? 'Combinations of Basics'.

He went on to describe the naming structure used in American Kenpo for basics. (I may get this wrong). 

Left or Right
Method of Execution
Direction
Basic
e.g. Right Hammering Inward Block

In the Infinite Insights series, I believe Mr. Parker talked of 'Sophisticated Basics', which may be what you are driving toward; A Basic that is a single move, but has more than a single function. We sometimes see the phrase 'make every block a strike and every strike a block'; which could be an example of this thought.


----------



## Paul B (May 3, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> .........I believe Mr. Parker talked of 'Sophisticated Basics', which may be what you are driving toward; A Basic that is a single move, but has more than a single function. We sometimes see the phrase 'make every block a strike and every strike a block'; which could be an example of this thought.


 
Interesting..I've always been taught that "advanced" or in your case.."sophisticated" techniques are just basic techniques done with better execution.

While it may make sense to us saying that "a strike is a block and a block is a strike"..to the average MA newbie their eyes will just glaze over as they try to remember which Kung Fu re-run they heard that from. 

That being said..it may better serve us just to make sure we mention such "sophisticated" concepts when introducing the technique..if for nothing more than that we get to say.."Ah..but I did tell you that.".. later in their MA career. :uhyeah: :lol: 

I always try to remember the way I had to (and still do) learn the basics..the hard way. The more I can concentrate on mastering the task at hand..the easier it is for me to "add on" to it later. Of course most yudahnja know that at the higher levels the lines between motion and technique tend to get a bit "blurry"..but in all I think the student is still better served by getting the basic technique down firmly before attempting to "toy" with it.


----------



## Last Fearner (May 17, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> What do you consider basic techniques? Why?


 
Basics:
*1. Mental*
*Understanding: Why are you here, what is your focus?
- - I am the teacher....I am here to teach; you are the student....you are here to learn! :asian: 
*Attitude: Good Attitude - Good :asian:: Bad Attitude - Bad! :argue: 
*Manners: Be courteous, and polite to others. :asian:  
*Respect: Instructors and seniors are to be shown respect at all times (say "sir," and "ma'am"). :asian:
*Humility: Remove your hat, Remove your shoes, lose the gum, bend your waist & bow your head :asian: 
Awareness: Use your senses, and be aware of your surroundings. :btg: 
*2. Physical*
*Posture: How to sit, kneel, stand, move.
*Breathing: How to breathe properly.
*Physical Health and Conditioning: Proper Diet, No drugs or smoking, exercise and stretching.
*Stance: Attention, Ready, Walking Stance, Back Stance, Front Stance, Horse Stance.
Balance: How to stand on one leg, and extend kicks slowly out and back.
*Avoidance: How not to get hit :whip: 
*Redirection: Parrying, Blocking, Jamming.
*Strikes:
- - Closed hand: Front Punch, Back Fist, Hammer Fist
- - Open hand: Knife hand, ridge hand, spear hand, palm heel strike.
- - Elbow strikes: Front, Upward, Downward, Rear, Side.
- - Knee strikes: Front Pushing, Upward, Turning.
- - Kicks: Front, Round, Side, Stomp, Ax, Back (mule), Crescent, Hook, Twist.

*Blocking Drills: Without a partner, on a Dummy, With a Partner.
*Striking Drills: In the Air, on a Target, Controlled with Partner, Basic Board Break.
*Forms: Concept, Purpose, Meaning, Basic Pattern
*One-Step Sparring: Concept, Purpose, Procedures, Basic Block and Counter
*Basic Free Sparring Combinations: Slow and light, or no contact.

*3. Spiritual*
*Basic understanding of the Human Being: Body - Mind - Spirit
*Enligtenment: Seeking Spiritual Wisdom; Seeking God
*Meditation: What is it, Why, When, Where, How, and How often.

These are the main things that I consider to be the "Basics" because they are rudimentary in nature, simple, fundamental, and form a foundation for intermediate and advanced training. These concepts and techniques can be taught to a beginner student within the first two to six months of training. The complex and advanced techniques are either more intricate, or simply an extension of the basics (IE: SKipping or sliding techniques, Spinning, Jumping, Jump/Spinning, and Flying techniques).

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## matt.m (May 19, 2006)

Ok, basics are pieces of pieces to help with transitions in forms, etc.  For instance in Moo Sul Kwan Tae Kwon Do to go from white to yellow belt a practitioner must demonstrate knowledge of the following:

(3) One step sparring
(3) Basic moves
(2) Forms

The basic moves are: 
(1) Step forward into backstance, down block, step over and reverse punch.
(2) Step forward into backstance, knife hand mid block, step over and reverse punch.
(3) Step forward into backstance, rising block, step over and reverse punch.

The one step sparring moves are:
(1) Step forward into backstance, rising block, reverse punch.  The attack is a mid section reverse punch.
(2) Step forward into a backstance, down block, step over reverse punch.  The attack is a mid level front snap kick.
(3) step forward into a backstance, closed hand mid block, step over reverse punch.

The two forms we must know are:
(1) Chong-Gi
(2) Tae Guek-Il Chang

- As a Tae Kwon Do practitioner I understand that the basic moves and one step sparring is not the same.  However, upon closer study the following observation can be made:
(1) I think this is the single most important truth to understand by the way - The one steps and basics are bits and pieces of Chong Gi and Tae Guek-Il Chang.
(2) If you do your one step sparring and basic with precision and power then it will translate over into your form, making your form all the better.

I sure hope this helps guys and gals.  By the way I hold my orange belt in Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido.  My pop is a master in Hapkido and the instructor I am learning from is a grandmaster in TKD and a master in Hapkido.  They learned from Lee H. Park, Lee learned from Won-Kwang Wha, Won-Kwang Wha learned from Choi.


----------

